# Really poorly 2 week old kitten :'(



## LittlePeach (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Everyone

I have a little situation - I have a 2 week old kitten who was abandoned by mummy - been feeding fine and acting fine until last night. He would not take it's feed and is lethargic. I got up every hour to check on him and he has clamped it's mouth together and is not right at all. Vets opened at 8am so I called and they just said keep trying with milk as at this age there isn't much they can do. I have an appointment for 3pm!!!! Way too long and wont see it as an emergency! I live too far away from any other vets and don't drive. I'm soo sad it's acting like this!

What can I do It's heart breaking!
Thanks


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I would take the kitten into the surgery and demand to be seen now. If this kitten is fading and there is nothing they can do to help him survive, the least they can do is help him to sleep to prevent more suffering.

Though there might be something they can do, such as tube feeding ... be sure to mention it as not all vets will even think about this for many reasons.

Please don't wait for 3pm though.

I hope there is something that can be done to help the little guy (((hugs))).


----------



## LittlePeach (Apr 18, 2013)

Aurelia said:


> I would take the kitten into the surgery and demand to be seen now. If this kitten is fading and there is nothing they can do to help him survive, the least they can do is help him to sleep to prevent more suffering.
> 
> Though there might be something they can do, such as tube feeding ... be sure to mention it as not all vets will even think about this for many reasons.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I 'm going to take it now  But is a 45 min walk to the vets - I'm worried it'll get too cold!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_oh dear poor little thing, doesnt sound to good, fingers crossed the vets can see you first and help it. do let us know when you get back._


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Can you not call for a taxi? If not run your hot tap and fill a water bottle, wrap it in a couple of towels and pop it in the carrier with him with a couple more towels around him in a donut shape.

Good luck and fingers crossed ... now go!


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

If i didn't have money for a taxi I'd tell the taxi driver to come back on a different day for his money since it's an emergency.

Hope the baby gets better


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Just to say taxis are town and city transport. In rural areas, you'd be lucky to be able to call one. 

Good luck to this poor babe and Littlepeach.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

LittlePeach said:


> Thanks, I 'm going to take it now  But is a 45 min walk to the vets - I'm worried it'll get too cold!


Pop him under your cloths - in your bra if there's room - and wrap up well over him, taking care of course not too do it too tightly.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well it's gone over 45 mins since your last post and you're still about browsing the forum?

Please get the little one to the vets. If they can't help him get better they can at least put an end to his suffering. Better to be a moment too early than a moment too late.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I do not like the look of this.
Poster is still shown on line.
I truly hope they have left for the vet in such a hurry they left the pc on and failed to log off....


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Do you have any golden syrup? Syringe a little syrup and warm water into the side of his mouth (whilst he/she is sat upright. This will up his energy level and help stop him/her going into shock.

How did you come by a two week old kitten with no mum? Have you been feeding upright to avoid lung aspiration?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Nope Jiskefet, she replied to the other thread just before 9:50am  But I think she may have gone now with any luck ... I sure hope so.

Ang, I noticed in one thread she mentions the mother rejected/kicked away the kittens, and then in another thread she 'went missing' so I don't know


----------



## LittlePeach (Apr 18, 2013)

My other half has taken an early break from work and taken it to vets as I need to be here for kids - Left my laptop on, hense why showing online!
No news so far, still waiting for a response.


----------



## LittlePeach (Apr 18, 2013)

Aurelia said:


> Nope Jiskefet, she replied to the other thread just before 9:50am  But I think she may have gone now with any luck ... I sure hope so.
> 
> Ang, I noticed in one thread she mentions the mother rejected/kicked away the kittens, and then in another thread she 'went missing' so I don't know


Mother rejected all 3 kittens, kept kicking them away - put kits back with her and over night on the monday she dissapeared and left 2 kittens dead and one not very well! Hope that clears it up.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

When you say mum disappeared, how exactly did she disappear, did she accidentally get outside or just wander around the house. sorry but i do get confused very easily.


----------



## LittlePeach (Apr 18, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> When you say mum disappeared, how exactly did she disappear, did she accidentally get outside or just wander around the house. sorry but i do get confused very easily.


Cat flap - we have 2 other cats and I think she managed to get out through the window or something in to the utility and out the cat flap. She came back in that evening but wouldn't take kitten.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Mums do know if there is something wrong with their kittens and will walk away, we cant see any deformaties but the first 2 weeks of a kittens life is the hardest.

I hope your kitten will be ok, sadly this is the downside to having kittens.

Will you have mum spayed now, she can come back into call anytime so try to confine her indoors until after spaying otherwise you may end up with all the heartache again in 10 weeks.


----------



## LittlePeach (Apr 18, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Mums do know if there is something wrong with their kittens and will walk away, we cant see any deformaties but the first 2 weeks of a kittens life is the hardest.
> 
> I hope your kitten will be ok, sadly this is the downside to having kittens.
> 
> Will you have mum spayed now, she can come back into call anytime so try to confine her indoors until after spaying otherwise you may end up with all the heartache again in 10 weeks.


Thanks, she's now locked in the rest of the house and utility all doors/windows are shut. She gets spayed on Wednesday.

Other half is on way back, Kit had subcutaneous fluid injection and has some re-hydration sachets. Not sure how I'm ment to get that in to it?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You make the sachet up with water as per the directions I imagine are on it (use cooled boiled water) and feed via a syringe. Kit needs keeping warm, it cannot digest if cold, anything fed to it should be warm, and it needs to be on it's tum with head up to be fed - the same position it would take on the mother. If you feed it on it's back like a human baby the feed can do down the wrong way and that is usually fatal. Tiny kittens don't have a cough reflex.

She might have 'known' there was something wrong, or she might have come back into call. Either way you are getting her neutered very soon. Hopefully all your other cats are neutered.


----------



## LittlePeach (Apr 18, 2013)

Yep both other girlys are spayed. Just Lilly, she was given to us by a neighbor who was moving - already pregnant when we took her to vets to get spayed! 

Let her have the litter and definitely not going through this again.

Thanks - but what if it does not have a suck reflex as it wouldn't suck this morning - how do I feed it then?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Tube feeding except it's not something to do without knowing what you are doing. You can try gently putting a tiny drop of honey or syrup in it's mouth in case it's low blood sugar, but this doesn't sound promising.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

As I said earlier, syringe small amounts of syrup and warm water into the side of its mouth. You can get a syringe from the chemist or a dropper. Do this every 15 mins to try and encourage it to suckle.


----------



## LittlePeach (Apr 18, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> As I said earlier, syringe small amounts of syrup and warm water into the side of its mouth. You can get a syringe from the chemist or a dropper. Do this every 15 mins to try and encourage it to suckle.


Thank you. I'm hoping it'll be okay now vet has seen it. I'm gonna keep kids away and put it in a room with no noise with it's heat pad.

Fingers crossed it'll be alright


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

He can have antibiotics at this age, generally a tablet crushed up and watered down into the right dose.

Of Nutri Drops, sugar water to see if it helps.


----------



## LittlePeach (Apr 18, 2013)

Just to keep you all updated...

It's taken in total 4ml of lectaid and 2ml of milk formula. We are making progress. Since having that it has been more wiggly and can move around the cage, just a bit wobbly - also started purring again!

Fingers crossed it keeps this up


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_so glad the kitten seems to be doing alittle better. _


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Hope your little one starts going from strength to strength, pleased to hear he/she is a little better.


----------



## Deb1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Fingers crossed the poor little thing has turned the corner x


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Thank you for explaining the circumstances.
I can imagine you were sort of doing a mental shorthand in filling us in because you were worried about the little mite, but it did make it more difficult for us to get a clear picture.
That's the disadvantage of the internet, we don't see or hear what you do, but have to go by what we are being told, and nothing more than that.

Well done for taking in someone else's pregnant cat and well done for keeping the little one alive. Catcoonz is probably right about mother considering the kittens not having a chance to survive, and in nature they probably wouldn't have. But with the excellent care you are giving the remaining kitten and proper vet care it has a good chance of pulling through and growing into a healthy cat.

The little one is very lucky to have found a dedicated foster mother like you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hope the kitten is doing better today. xx


----------



## LittlePeach (Apr 18, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> Thank you for explaining the circumstances.
> I can imagine you were sort of doing a mental shorthand in filling us in because you were worried about the little mite, but it did make it more difficult for us to get a clear picture.
> That's the disadvantage of the internet, we don't see or hear what you do, but have to go by what we are being told, and nothing more than that.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, It means a lot!

The kitten is doing really well - feeding it's normal amount every 2.5 hours, we went from every 15 mins of trying to get it to take milk to now back to normal I think it was dehydrated and vet said to water down the mix a little more as a bit constipated. Still wont be happy until it's a lot older but thankfully it's doing so well. Can walk around and is purring at me when feeding now - so proud of the little guy 

Thank you all for the support


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

That's great news. Hope s/he continues to do well.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wonderful news, i was very worried yesterday. xxxx


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Brilliant news, fingers crossed the kitten goes from strength to strength and continues to do well.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

LittlePeach said:


> Thank you so much, It means a lot!
> 
> The kitten is doing really well - feeding it's normal amount every 2.5 hours, we went from every 15 mins of trying to get it to take milk to now back to normal I think it was dehydrated and vet said to water down the mix a little more as a bit constipated. Still wont be happy until it's a lot older but thankfully it's doing so well. Can walk around and is purring at me when feeding now - so proud of the little guy
> 
> Thank you all for the support


Great news that I really didn't expect! As you realise, you are not completely out of the woods for some weeks, but this is real progress.


----------



## LittlePeach (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks sooo much for all the support!

Kitten is doing really really well, only thing now is it's poop has turned a slight yellowy colour... should I be taking it back to the vet or is that normal?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

so glad shes doing well now xx

sorry cant help with the poop xx


----------

